# Best Sites For Bangkok Rentals



## kiwiandrew

Evening, 

I am moving to Bangkok in January and want to start hunting possible accommodation spots. What locations are recommended for a single 36 year old kiwi who is moving to Bangkok for the first time and will be working in the Sathon business district? Also what websites are also the best for the hunt? 

I am looking to spend around 50k THB per month. Ideally want a decent gym and rooftop pool but believe these to be in most. 

Really appreciate anyones help here. 

Cheers, 
Andrew


----------



## ElRey2020

I have only done short term but have you checked https://www.thailand-property.com/properties-for-rent/bangkok


----------

